# Account von Blizzard gesperrt



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

HI Leute bin so froh das ich mich irgendwo aufregen kann, komme heute von der Schule nach Hause will mich in wow einloggen und dann *schluchzer* mein wow account wurde "geschlossen und kann nicht länger benutzt werden" ich glaube ich spinne.
Ich rufe da also an aber an der Telenummer geht niemnad ran.
Jetzt die Frage eig. wieso wurde mein acc gesperrt?
Ihc habe nichts falsch gemacht. Wenn wer das selbe Problem hatte oder jemand den Support kennt bitte meldet euch.
Langsam geht mir das nämlich auf den Senckel....
BItte helft mir..
BIn am Boden zestört habe über 300€ dafür ausgegeben.
Außerdem will ich wissen wieso? verständlich? oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. Juni 2009)

Ruf nochmal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juni 2009)

Kopf --> Tisch

PS: Mit 300&#8364; meinst du sicherlich die Summe aller Monatsbeiträge oder? ;-)


----------



## Slayne` (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> HI Leute bin so froh das ich mich irgendwo aufregen kann, komme heute von der Schule nach Hause will mich in wow einloggen und dann *schluchzer* mein wow account wurde "geschlossen und kann nicht länger benutzt werden" ich glaube ich spinne.
> Ich rufe da also an aber an der Telenummer geht niemnad ran.
> Jetzt die Frage eig. wieso wurde mein acc gesperrt?
> Ihc habe nichts falsch gemacht. Wenn wer das selbe Problem hatte oder jemand den Support kennt bitte meldet euch.
> ...



owned


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

vielleicht meint der TE 300 euro an monatlichen zahlungen in den letzten jahren? könnt ja auch sein.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Juni 2009)

Slayne` schrieb:


> owned



mal wieder so ne bekackte antwort


@te ruf nochmal an bis jemand rangeht oder schreib ne e-mail. was anderes kannst du auch gar nicht machen.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> vielleicht meint der TE 300 euro an monatlichen zahlungen in den letzten jahren? könnt ja auch sein.


Ich denke auch, daß dies zunächst einer Klärung bedarf...


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Nein mein Pob ist da geht keiner von Blizzard ran nur so ne alte Frau???


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Juni 2009)

Slayne` schrieb:


> owned


Ich glaube er meint die monatlichen kosten.


----------



## redsnapper (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Nein mein Pob ist da geht keiner von Blizzard ran nur so ne alte Frau???



Ein wenig mehr Informationen könnten schon helfen...alte Frau xD?


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Geld meine ich gc und Hefte und Spiel, habe ca 20BÜcher/Hefte mit INfos über wow alle so 5€ (die meinsten von buffed)


----------



## X-orzist (9. Juni 2009)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, so bekommt man eine e-mail von blizz, wo die gründe benannt werden ...

also ... e-mail checken ^^


----------



## Naminee (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Nein mein Pob ist da geht keiner von Blizzard ran nur so ne alte Frau???



höö? wo rufste denn an? Läuft im Hintergrund keine WoW-Musik?
Sonst haste dich wohl verwählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kriegsgeist (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> BIn am Boden zestört habe über 300€ dafür ausgegeben.



Wofür haste 300€ Ausgegeben? Bei ebay für den char? Oder haste den char leveln lassen?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint die monatlichen kosten.


das hoffe ich für ihn weil sonst wirklich 

owned!


----------



## Dalmus (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Nein mein Pob ist da geht keiner von Blizzard ran nur so ne alte Frau???


Wenn's Tante Edith ist: Schöne Grüße...
Ansonsten: Verwählt?

Und könntest Du auf die Sache mit den 300 Euronen nochmal eingehen?
In mir regt sich der Verdacht es könnte eine Troll-Fieber-infektion vorliegen...


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Ganz sicher habe es zweimal porbiert, aber immer nur diese Frau, aber echt e-mails kommen auch keine das ich wie verhext!


----------



## MacLain (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> HI Leute bin so froh das ich mich irgendwo aufregen kann, komme heute von der Schule nach Hause will mich in wow einloggen und dann *schluchzer* mein wow account wurde "geschlossen und kann nicht länger benutzt werden" ich glaube ich spinne.
> Ich rufe da also an aber an der Telenummer geht niemnad ran.
> Jetzt die Frage eig. wieso wurde mein acc gesperrt?
> Ihc habe nichts falsch gemacht. Wenn wer das selbe Problem hatte oder jemand den Support kennt bitte meldet euch.
> ...



ebay account ---> gesperrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich jetzt einfach mal ins blaue raten müsste.


----------



## redsnapper (9. Juni 2009)

Ok, es ist n Troll....


----------



## Naminee (9. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> In mir regt sich der Verdacht es könnte eine Troll-Fieber-infektion vorliegen...



Da stimm ich dir zu..


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Ich bin 14.... ich habe den Char nicht lvln lassen ich habe nur selten Zeit zu spielen wegen Schule und habe so an die 8 gamecars (1/27,99€)


----------



## Undead1 (9. Juni 2009)

Hast du eig dein Abo erweitert? 
Das kann auch der Grund sein Gamecard abgelaufen oder zu wenig Geld aufm Konto dann bekommste eine Rücklastschrift, is bei meiner Freundin vor 3 Tagen auch passiert^^

Hier die Nummer falls du ne andere hast 0800 101 2242

Mfg 

Undead


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Nein der ist nicht von ebay habe ihn als 12 Jähriger gelevelt kenne das SPiel inzwischen sehr gut und NEIN KEIN EBAY,
manno so schwer zu lesen.


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

genau da habe isch schon angerufen guck das wer rangeht.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das hoffe ich für ihn weil sonst wirklich
> 
> owned!


Ja das wäre wirklich owned wenn er ebay meinte. Hat aber weiter oben geschrieben dass er nicht ebay meinte.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Ich bin 14.... ich habe den Char nicht lvln lassen ich habe nur selten Zeit zu spielen wegen Schule und habe so an die 8 gamecars (1/27,99€)


Tipp: Abwarten, Tee trinken und regelmäßig Emails checken.
Irgendwann wird von Blizz eine Mail mit genaueren Infos eintrudeln. Dann hsat Du erstmal einen Anhaltspunkt warum die den Acc gesperrt haben...


----------



## advanced08 (9. Juni 2009)

hmm gleich kommt einer und sagt ebay also doch schwer zu lesen


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> genau da habe isch schon angerufen guck das wer rangeht.



Mit was meldet sich die frau denn? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das bei der Support nr. von Blizz kein Mitarbeiter rangeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacLain (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Nein mein Pob ist da geht keiner von Blizzard ran nur so ne alte Frau???



welche nummer wählst du denn? die von der blizzard seite? ansonsten würde ich einfach mal eine email schreiben... zumindest paralel dazu.


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

ruft mal bitte bei der Telenummer an und sagt mir wer rangeht, ist kein Blizzard!


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

MacLain schrieb:


> welche nummer wählst du denn? die von der blizzard seite? ansonsten würde ich einfach mal eine email schreiben... zumindest paralel dazu.




AN welche Adresse denn?


----------



## redsnapper (9. Juni 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Mit was meldet sich die frau denn? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das bei der Support nr. von Blizz kein Mitarbeiter rangeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahrscheinlich sind die alle im Urlaub und nur die Putzfrau kann die ganzen Anrufe annehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (9. Juni 2009)

Nochmal schnell nen Gratis-Post abholen


ich liebe Trolle XD


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> ruft mal bitte bei der Telenummer an und sagt mir wer rangeht, ist kein Blizzard!



Sorry will nicht unfreundlich sein xD Aber ich rufe doch nicht für jemand Wildfremdes einfach bei Blizz an um zu gucken wer rangeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Schreib ne E-mail wenn das mitm Tele nicht klappt


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind die alle im Urlaub und nur die Putzfrau kann die ganzen Anrufe annehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil frauen auch nur putzen und nicht in der lage sind höherwertige fähgkeiten wahrzunehmen?!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Juni 2009)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> ich liebe Trolle XD


solangsam glaube ich das auch


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (9. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> weil frauen auch nur putzen und nicht in der lage sind höherwertige fähgkeiten wahrzunehmen?!



Hat niemand gesagt aber wenns eine Frauen stimme ist wirds kein mann sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja glaube auch das ist ein Troll denn so doof kann man sich echt nich anstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlacM (9. Juni 2009)

Innerhalb Deutschlands: 
0900 1 200 10 60 (0.41€ pro Minute; Nummer nur erreichbar aus dem Netz der Deutsche Telekom AG; für Kunden anderer Netzanbieter steht unser Webformular bereit) 
--->c is die Nummer vom Technischen Support

Rufst du auch diese Nummer an?

Ausserdem steht da, dass die nummer nur aus dem Telekomnetz geht. Besitzt du einen anschluss von Kabel Deutschland oder so? Wen ja: dann musst du auf jeden fall ne E-Mail schreiben


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Juni 2009)

wenn das die "oide" mit dem komischen langweiligen halb-akzent ist dann isses der anrufbeantwortet von wegen alle leitungen sind belegt.. vielleicht mal der dame länger zuhören und nicht gleich auflegen ^^


----------



## redsnapper (9. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> weil frauen auch nur putzen und nicht in der lage sind höherwertige fähgkeiten wahrzunehmen?!



Nein, weil Putzfrauen oft älteren Alters sind und in den meisten Fällen nicht nebenbei den Telefonservice machen, meinste nicht auch?
War ja eigentlich klar das irgendwer wieder nen "Wh0t der hasst Putzfrauen OMFG!!!11!!!" Beitrag macht...bleibt mal locker...

Edit:
Oh, falsch verstanden, es ist ein "Wh0t der hasst Frauen!!!1!" Beitrag...aber wie Hoffnungstöter schon sagte geht es doch um eine Frau...


----------



## Reintoll (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Juni 2009)

KlacM schrieb:


> Innerhalb Deutschlands:
> 0900 1 200 10 60 (0.41€ pro Minute; Nummer nur erreichbar aus dem Netz der Deutsche Telekom AG; für Kunden anderer Netzanbieter steht unser Webformular bereit)
> --->c is die Nummer vom Technischen Support
> 
> ...



falsch.. hab den kabel-BW anschluss und da auch schon angerufen


----------



## karull (9. Juni 2009)

> 0800 101 2242



Ich kann die versichern das du da bei Blizzard rauskommst...war so neugierig und habs versucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

hab letzte woche von kabel D aus dort angerufen. das klappt.


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

WIe heißt die e-mail ADresse?


----------



## j4ckass (9. Juni 2009)

Diese Threads haben schon einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> falsch.. hab den kabel-BW anschluss und da auch schon angerufen



Aha und wieso dann nicht bei mir?


----------



## mmm79 (9. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind die alle im Urlaub und nur die Putzfrau kann die ganzen Anrufe annehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd mich, bei blizzard, net mal wundern

(ich mein, so lagfrei wie tausend winter immer läuft, und in ulduar sind ja auch nie lags spürbar ...)


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (9. Juni 2009)

Blizz 

Damit geht es ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Ich komme da in Weingarten bei Karlsruhe raus gibts da spezielle VOrwahl?


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Ich komme da in Weingarten bei Karlsruhe raus gibts da spezielle VOrwahl?


----------



## pie (9. Juni 2009)

Dumme frage haste den acc zum Bnet acc erweitert wen ja Kopf -> Wand und zwar richtig bruttal um dan festzustellen Wand > Kopf.

Naja sollte das stimmen einfach mal emailadresse stat acc name eingeben.

Achja wen das net stimmt biste entweder Bruttal aufn Kopf gefallen oder was ich eher vermute einer der elenden Foren Trolle des 21. Jahrhunderts.

Achja um es nochmal zu betonen *WAND > KOPF VERGESST DAS NIE*


Edit: Ok vergesst das ganze ganz eindeutig Troll da muss man nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

pie schrieb:


> Dumme frage haste den acc zum Bnet acc erweitert wen ja Kopf -> Wand und zwar richtig bruttal um dan festzustellen Wand > Kopf.
> 
> Naja sollte das stimmen einfach mal emailadresse stat acc name eingeben.
> 
> ...



SChlag dich selber K.O.


----------



## Kentoff (9. Juni 2009)

Weingarten Karlsruhe? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Troll ehh kannst nichma ne nummer richtig wählen? xDDD


----------



## pie (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> SChlag dich selber K.O.




Was hab ich dir getan mensch da versucht man mal nett zu sein und dan sowas tztztz aber naja wie Trolle nunmal so sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (9. Juni 2009)

Du musst nicht immer 2x das gleiche posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und muss ihm recht geben was das *aufn Kopf gefallen * Angeht . Weil glauben tu ich das nicht so richtig


----------



## pie (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> SChlag dich selber K.O.




Was hab ich dir getan mensch da versucht man mal nett zu sein und dan sowas tztztz aber naja wie Trolle nunmal so sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Ich komme da in Weingarten bei Karlsruhe raus gibts da spezielle VOrwahl?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (9. Juni 2009)

*Doppelpost


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. Juni 2009)

er hat an post 5 oda so geschrieben das er bücher gekauft hat und bis post 20 zieht es sich durch das alle fragen ob er den char gekauft hat^^


----------



## mmm79 (9. Juni 2009)

pie schrieb:


> *WAND > KOPF VERGESST DAS NIE*



Gerücht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Spongebobche
mein Char nicht von ebay


----------



## redsnapper (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Sry wegen doppel POst, von mir aus könnt ihr weiter denken was ihr wollt das Forum hat meiner Meinung den Zweck zu helfen nicht erfüllt geht dann alle.



Du, es gibt Grenzen für alles...
Naja, dürfte jetzt ziemlich fix nen Schloß geben, schade, wurde grad lustig.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Sry wegen doppel POst, von mir aus könnt ihr weiter denken was ihr wollt das Forum hat meiner Meinung den Zweck zu helfen nicht erfüllt geht dann alle.



Man versucht dir zu helfen gibt dir die Blizzard nummer du sagst 

"Eine Alte frau geht rann"
"Weingarten Karlsruhe " WTF?

Dann habe ich dir ein Fomular gepostet womit du Blizz dein problem schildern kannst . Du bist Nicht drauf eingegangen . 

Entweder du bist ein troll (was ich sehr stark vermute) oder
Zu doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## MacLain (9. Juni 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> er hat an post 5 oda so geschrieben das er bücher gekauft hat und bis post 20 zieht es sich durch das alle fragen ob er den char gekauft hat^^



das ganze ist ja auch kein chat, sondern ein forum wo man nicht ständig aktualisiert.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Juni 2009)

Meine Tante aus Weingarten hat gerade angerufen.
Sie bittet Dich darum, daß Du sie nicht länger per Telefon belästigst.
Bitte wähle stattdessen die Nummer des Blizzard-Supports (Tipp: Du findest sie in diesem Thread).


----------



## Torataba (9. Juni 2009)

Man Leute ihr seit echt ein Kindergarden!!

1. help line von Bilzz get ohne Probleme

2. Das Account wurde wahrscheinlich gesperrt weil es unrechtmäßig über das große Auktionshaus erworben wurde, und irgend etwas bei dem 
vorherigen Besitzer nicht sauber gelaufen ist. Außerdem, siehe small print im AGB von WoW. Man ist nicht Eigentümer des Spieles sondern hat 
nur die Benutzungsrecht für das Spiel.

Blizz sperrt mittlerweile gut jedes zweite Account was bei dem großen Auktionshaus ersteigert wurde


----------



## Deathslice (9. Juni 2009)

Also Fakt ist:
IM TERMS OF CONDITIONS STEHT: BLIZZARD DARF JEDEN OHNE GRUND BANNEN!! 
lese es dir mal durch^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i2lurchi (9. Juni 2009)

so und jetzt poste mal bitte einen screenshot von deinem login bildschirm mit der meldung das du gebannt bist ( http://imageshack.us/ <-- hier hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. danke..
dann hören endlich diese scheiß kinder auf rumzumeckern.



btt: du solltest in nächster zeit eine email mit dem Grund bekommen. einfach abwarten


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5806/wow2009060916585517.png


----------



## Lari (9. Juni 2009)

/reported wegen Spam *Vögelchen zeig*


----------



## Maladin (9. Juni 2009)

OT Spam entfernt

/wink maladin


----------



## Kite-X (9. Juni 2009)

yo banned. Anrufen!!! Dann drücke 3 für Support in Deutsch.... 
Warten ca 12 min... kostet ja nix... Fragen was los ist..
In den meisten fällen haben sie einen grund zu bannen... 
Dann Anwalt einschalten über rechtschutzversicerung und zack haste deinen acc wieder


----------



## Maladin (9. Juni 2009)

Thread zur Prüfung geschlossen.

Thread wiedereröffnet und OT erneut entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## TvP1981 (9. Juni 2009)

Hast du evtl. Bots oder Hilfsprogramme genutzt? Mir scheints als wärst du nicht der Superquester^^


----------



## Dalmus (9. Juni 2009)

Da der Screenshot doch die Glaubwürdigkeit inzwischen untermauert hat, nochmal mein Tipp:
Abwarten und Tee trinken.
Irgendwann kommt die Mail von Blizz und dann bist Du erstmal ein wenig schlauer.
Kennst Du dann die Hintergründe der Sperrung, kannst Du am Telefon (oder im Webformular) viel besser argumentieren.


----------



## Undead1 (9. Juni 2009)

ich hab mal beim Rechnungssupport angerufen unter 0800 101 2242 und da geht eine Computerstimme ran JA von einer Frau dann drückste einfach die 3 dann redet sie deutsch anstatt englisch und dann wirst du verbunden oder sie sagt das alles besetzt dann musste eben nochmal veruchen .

Ist ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cbOneX (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn das hier dein Char ist http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Spongebobche

ist es aber schon bissl komisch weil dein Char heute 09.06.2009 gespielt wurde :S

hast du deinen Char heute gespielt? eventuell am Morgen oder so?


----------



## i2lurchi (9. Juni 2009)

cbOneX schrieb:


> Wenn das hier dein Char ist http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Spongebobche
> 
> ist es aber schon bissl komisch weil dein Char heute 09.06.2009 gespielt wurde :S
> 
> hast du deinen Char heute gespielt? eventuell am Morgen oder so?


wenn er gestern abend gespielt hat kann es doch auch sein, dass das heutige datum dasteht?!

ansonsten ist hier wer gehackt worden...


----------



## Undead1 (9. Juni 2009)

Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe ist dein Abo aktiv?
Haste Geld aufm Konto?

Kann sein das ich es übersehn habe und du hast es schon geschrieben^^


----------



## Foobär (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Langsam geht mir das nämlich auf den Senckel....


klingt, als ob dir das öfters passiert ... 
(und der Senckel tut schon fast weh)


----------



## Euro (9. Juni 2009)

wenn das abo ausgelaufen is, kommt eine andere meldung... sicher net, dass er gebannt wurde. steht dann eindeutig da, dass die gametime abgelaufen is oder sowas ähnliches


----------



## Brother Marine (9. Juni 2009)

Also eigentlich erreicht man bei Support IMMER jemanden. Sicherheitshalber alle relevanten Daten bereit halten (Seriennummern, geheime Frage usw.), dann geht das auch. Mit alten Frauen hab ich da noch nie telefoniert. Sicher das du die Nummer nicht mit einer verwechselt hast die du im Nachtprogramm auf RTL2 oder so aufgeschnappt hast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cesy32 (9. Juni 2009)

wen ich probleme mit wow hatte hab ich immer so gemacht hab freund angerufen der hatt mir acc daten gegeben und hab gm tot genervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i2lurchi (9. Juni 2009)

cesy32 schrieb:


> wen ich probleme mit wow hatte hab ich immer so gemacht hab freund angerufen der hatt mir acc daten gegeben und hab gm tot genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und sein account wurde wegen accountsharing gebannt?!?


----------



## EisblockError (9. Juni 2009)

cesy32 schrieb:


> wen ich probleme mit wow hatte hab ich immer so gemacht hab freund angerufen der hatt mir acc daten gegeben und hab gm tot genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich glaub nicht dass das erlaubt ist.


----------



## Undead1 (9. Juni 2009)

Euro schrieb:


> wenn das abo ausgelaufen is, kommt eine andere meldung... sicher net, dass er gebannt wurde. steht dann eindeutig da, dass die gametime abgelaufen is oder sowas ähnliches




ok da haste recht xD

na dann einfach immer wieder anrufen  ;-)


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (9. Juni 2009)

Euro schrieb:


> wenn das abo ausgelaufen is, kommt eine andere meldung... sicher net, dass er gebannt wurde. steht dann eindeutig da, dass die gametime abgelaufen is oder sowas ähnliches




ja aber es wäre möglich wenn er aktiv ist das der account gehacked wurde und der hacker dann iwelche bots auf diesem account benutzt hatt und er deswegen gesperrt wurde.

einfach auf email warten und anrufen


----------



## Darksereza (9. Juni 2009)

also zum vor-vor poster 
es ist erlaubt solang der partner freund dabei sitz sozusagen selber on ist aber acc daten geben lassen und ganz woanders einloggen meines wissen nach nicht


----------



## MR K (9. Juni 2009)

von einem Freund der Acount wurde auch mal gebannt hab ich ihm aus spaß gesagt das er auf der Blizzard seite einen problembericht schreiben müsse das hat er getan und er har nichtmerhr gbannt (dachte nich das es funktioniert) er wurde wegen cheaten Gebannt


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2009)

Edit: Alter Thread


----------



## AndreeMack (9. Juni 2009)

Nunja kann auch sein das dein konto wenn du damit bezahlst leer (kein geild mehr drauf) ist und desshalb dein acc gesperrt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gahid (9. Juni 2009)

er hatte doch geschrieben das er noch 8 gamecards hat wenn ich ihn soweit verstanden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. Juni 2009)

Gahid schrieb:


> er hatte doch geschrieben das er noch 8 gamecards hat wenn ich ihn soweit verstanden hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat bis jetzt Geld für 8 Gamecards ausgegeben. Hat er doch geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (9. Juni 2009)

Ruf an bis es klappt         ^___^
Vllt. hast du ja auch einfach nicht die richtige Nummer angerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Hat niemand gesagt aber wenns eine Frauen stimme ist wirds kein mann sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein kein troll einfach ein naiver 14 jähriger junge der noch keinen plan von geschäften hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (9. Juni 2009)

also ersteinmal wird dir automnatisch eine email zugeschickt sobald der account gebanned wird. guck einfach mal in all deinen email konten nach, weil dort irgendwo ne email von blizzard sein müsste. vielleicht auch mal im spam gucken und ansonsten mal in die accountverwaltung einloggen und gucken welche email dort angegeben wurde (wird aber nur ein teil angezeigt) oder falls du per lastschrift, kreditkarte oder t-online bezahlt hast solltest du bei der dort angegebenen (bei t-online bei der inhaber) emailadresse nachgucken.

irgendwo wirst du wohl ne email von blizzard haben müssen.

da du noch minderjährig bist kann es natürlich auch sein, dass deine eltern einfach bei blizzard angerufen haben und den account haben bannen lassen (immerhin braucht man die einverständniserklärung der eltern). sonstige möglichkeiten wären sonst ein hack, accountsharing oder sonst was.

ansonsten einfach bei blizzard anrufen und nachfragen. die kostenlose hotline kann einem meist schon weiterhelfen oder wenn man beim technischen dienst nicht anrufen will kann man auch eine email schicken. 


ps 

bei der eingabe der telefonnummer entweder erst die nummer wählen und dann abheben oder die nummer so schnell eingeben, dass der nicht schon mittendrin anfängt zu wählen, weil man sonst ganz woanders rauskommt als bei blizzard.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Juni 2009)

Erstmal würde ich mich in die Accountverwaltung auf wow-europe.com einloggen und schauen ob soweit alles bezahlt ist.
Wenn da der Login auch nicht geht, wirste ums anrufen nicht drumrum kommen.
fells er geht, dürfteste dann sehen, wielange der account gesperrt ist.

Wie du dort anrufst, wurde ja hier detailiert erklärt. Oder halt über das Webformular ne mail schreiben (link wurde schon gepostet).
dauert halt dann paar wochen, bis du antwort bekommst.


----------



## EvilStorm (9. Juni 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Erstmal würde ich mich in die Accountverwaltung auf wow-europe.com einloggen und schauen ob soweit alles bezahlt ist.
> Wenn da der Login auch nicht geht, wirste ums anrufen nicht drumrum kommen.
> fells er geht, dürfteste dann sehen, wielange der account gesperrt ist.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn er doch gebannt ist, dann kann er da doch auch nicht einloggen.

@TE
Einfach mal E-Mail's Checken.. sollte eig. was kommen.


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

1. Ich habe eine Gamecard aktiviert.
2. Ich kann nicht auf die Accountverwaltung
und 3. der allerwichtigste
auch wenn ich die Telefonnummer mehrfach anrufe komme ich nicht da hin.
UND DIE Telefonnummer habe ich genau eingegeben!


----------



## skyline930 (9. Juni 2009)

Dann check doch mal deine E-Mails, vorrausgesetzt in dem Account ist deine E-Mail angegeben. Wie schon in dem Thread mindestens 10 mal gesagt wurde, kommt bei einer Accountsperre immer eine Mail mit genauen Gründen etc. , kurz gesagt die ganzen Formalitäten.


----------



## Alexanya (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe eine Gamecard aktiviert.
> 2. Ich kann nicht auf die Accountverwaltung
> und 3. der allerwichtigste
> auch wenn ich die Telefonnummer mehrfach anrufe komme ich nicht da hin.
> UND DIE Telefonnummer habe ich genau eingegeben!




Dann frage ich mich wieso jeder andere dort anrufen kann nur nicht du ^^


----------



## Trollzacker (9. Juni 2009)

So, lieber TE,

Tel.: 0900 1 200 10 60  Technischer Support in Deutschland

Tel.: 0800 101 2242 Renungsupport in Deutschalnd

Tel. 0900 120 2000 Technischer Support in Österreich

Tel.: 0800 977 529 Rechnungssupport in Östereich


Technischer Support via Internet: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/


Probier es mal aus!


Trollzacker

Edith sagt: die Tel.Nr. und die Internetadresse stehen z.b. im Handbuch von Wotlk, aber auch in den anderen Handbüchern direkt auf der Deckelinnenseite!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Juni 2009)

also sorry, aber ich war noch nie gebannt, und wusste nicht, dass dann die accverwaltung auch nicht mehr geht. hätte eigentlich gedacht man könnte da dann auch den grund nachlesen. aber anscheind wohl nicht.

wie schon erwähnt wurde, wenn du per telefon niemanden erreichst halt ein paarmal versuchen (warum bauen die eigentlich keine warteschleife ein?), und am besten auch gleich ne email dazu schreiben.
per email msuste halt ne ewigkeit warten, aber wenn du es per telefon net hinbekommst, bleibt dir ja nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2009)

Einzig und alleine diese Nummer - Tel.: 0800 101 2242 Account+Rechnungsupport in Deutschland -
kommt hier in Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn das Ganze ist ein Accountproblem und nicht das gemeinte technische Problem.

ps.
Irgendwie kommt mir dieser ganze Thread doch etwas seltsam vor.
Manches will nicht so ganz zusammenpassen.

edit:

*Hier* habe ich den Link zur der Account+Rechnungsseite schon gepostet gehabt.


greetz


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Juni 2009)

was genau passt denn nicht zusammen? bis auf die tatsache, das der TE sich etwas ungeschickt anstellt, passt doch alles.


----------



## Tendo (9. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> weil frauen auch nur putzen und nicht in der lage sind höherwertige fähgkeiten wahrzunehmen?!



Und das manchmal noch nicht einmal richtig!!!


----------



## Huds (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> mein wow account wurde "geschlossen und kann nicht länger benutzt werden" ich glaube ich spinne.
> [...]
> BIn am Boden zestört habe über 300€ dafür ausgegeben



Ohne gross weiter zu lesen .. bist du ein Troll? Wenn das stimmt was du sagst wird es wohl an den 300€ liegen das er gesperrt ist.

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Tendo (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe eine Gamecard aktiviert.
> 2. Ich kann nicht auf die Accountverwaltung
> und 3. der allerwichtigste
> auch wenn ich die Telefonnummer mehrfach anrufe komme ich nicht da hin.
> UND DIE Telefonnummer habe ich genau eingegeben!




Dann nutz lieber die Zeit und mach mal etwas für die Schule. Aber wenn ich lese wie ein 14jähriger wegen sowas so auf die Palme geht, sorry, aber dann läuft etwas gewaltig schief. Kein Wunder das wir in der PISA-Studie so schlecht sind.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Nein mein Pob ist da geht keiner von Blizzard ran nur so ne alte Frau???


höre auf, meine Oma anzurufen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Also ichs habe es geschafft anzurufen!
BIn also kein Troll nur ein 14 jähriger Junge der heute etwas durch´n Wind war, ich werde jetzt meine nächsten SChritte planen^^
Ich danke euch allen sehr!
Auch den Trollen^^


----------



## Darksereza (9. Juni 2009)

echt ein kleiner tipp das ist wow und wow ist nur ein spiel nein dein leben wurde nicht gesperrt 
dein instanz eingang die haustür ist offen und noch nicht geclosed worden warum nimmst du nicht einfach diese ini und bestehst sie mit deinen *freunden (sofern vorhanden ^^)


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Falls dir Hector-Seminar was sagt ich bin dabei und habe einen NOtendurchschnitt von 2,0 
also nix PISA Stuide!
Ach ja und deshalb bin ich so low nur so zur Info, weil ich eben auch mal rausgehe!


----------



## Darksereza (9. Juni 2009)

aber dann so auf die palme gehen für nen acc oO


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

ja für sowas schon ist das einzige Spiel was auf meinem Pc ist^^
deshalb ja


----------



## Tendo (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Falls dir Hector-Seminar was sagt ich bin dabei und habe einen NOtendurchschnitt von 2,0
> also nix PISA Stuide!
> Ach ja und deshalb bin ich so low nur so zur Info, weil ich eben auch mal rausgehe!


Dann schätze dich glücklich, denn dann wärst du nur einer von sehr wenigen. Wobei du ohne wow garantiert besser als 2,0 wärst.
Aber mit 14 Jahren schon über 300 Euro für ein Spiel auszugeben, ist genauso krank.


----------



## Darksereza (9. Juni 2009)

so schauts aus


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juni 2009)

Darksereza schrieb:


> aber dann so auf die palme gehen für nen acc oO




naja siehs mal so Er hatt dafür wohl bis jetzt immer sein taschengeld ausgegeben .... da würde ich bei der ansammlung auch auf die palme gehn^^


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Dann schätze dich glücklich, denn dann wärst du nur einer von sehr wenigen. Wobei du ohne wow garantiert besser als 2,0 wärst.
> Aber mit 14 Jahren schon über 300 Euro für ein Spiel auszugeben, ist genauso krank.



MIt 300€ habe ich vllt ein bissel übertrieben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem programmiere ich gerne^^ 
Achja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEWiuVfR0AQ...re=channel_page
angucken und gut bewerten dânke^^


----------



## Darksereza (9. Juni 2009)

ja aber wie schon geschrieben 300 in dem alter für sowas oO?!

da hab ich mir früher filme mit freunden reingezogen oder vereine oder


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> MIt 300&#8364; habe ich vllt ein bissel übertrieben^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aha hast du vllt was geprogt für wow addon oder so? ^^

Könnnte evnt der grund für den bann sein O_ò


----------



## Testare (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Ach ja und deshalb bin ich so low nur so zur Info, weil ich eben auch mal rausgehe!



Das ist zB absolut ok. 
Lass Dich nicht von den Meckerheinis unterkriegen, die ob ihres ach so großen Chars ne große Klappe haben, unterkriegen. WoW ist nur ein Spiel und wenn Du es einfach nur so zum Spaß spielst, ist das absolut ok - man muss nicht komplett episch rumrennen


----------



## Darksereza (9. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Das ist zB absolut ok.
> Lass Dich nicht von den Meckerheinis unterkriegen, die ob ihres ach so großen Chars ne große Klappe haben, unterkriegen. WoW ist nur ein Spiel und wenn Du es einfach nur so zum Spaß spielst, ist das absolut ok - man muss nicht komplett episch rumrennen





dagegen hat keiner was gesagt


----------



## Maskenball (9. Juni 2009)

mal einfach in deine emails schauen (die email addy mit dem der acc verbunden war) da steht dann drin wurde gesperrt wegen malware oder handel oder ähnlichem ^^

das dürfte nicht alles erklären aber ein anfang sein


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEWiuVfR0AQ...re=channel_page
das mache ich mit Kumpels nald auf YOutube unser neuer Film hammerhart!


----------



## Darksereza (9. Juni 2009)

find ich cool und so die berreitschafft und den aufwand 
aber wenn ich das so seh und bissl über statik und so nach denke ich wollt da später doch nich rein oder ?=P


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

wir hatten mal so was richtig geiles 9m² überdacht mitten im Wald das war geil.
Nur irgendein PENNER hat das zerstört!!!!!!
Naja das war eig nur Requisite für unsern neuen FIlm


----------



## Darksereza (9. Juni 2009)

habt ihr eigentlich ne gehnemigung ?=D wisst schon das es nich euer grundstück sondern vll. privat oder stadt (sofern es nich euers ist) dat kann ganz heftige bußgeld sachen geben ich hatte dies öfters auf der arbeit im gericht^^


----------



## Shataar (9. Juni 2009)

hachja ich lach mich hier halb tot ist das denn wirklich so schwer zu verstehen? xD
@te liest du dir eigentlich die posts durch oder schreibst du einfach wild drauf los es wurde jetzt schon jede option genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peedy377 (9. Juni 2009)

was war nun der grund für die sperre wenn du ja inzwischen telefonisch wen erreicht hast?


----------



## SixNight (9. Juni 2009)

Frage:Wie man herrausfindet warum man gebannt wurden ist
Antwort:Emails Prüfen

Ruf nochmal an und leg halt nicht gleich auf wenn du in der Warteschleife bist ...


----------



## Patikura (9. Juni 2009)

Der TE hat ja gepostet das dass mit 300 euro sich auf gamecard , CDs , hefte , evtl raid-books ausgegeben hat also alle die noch immer Ebay oder troll schreiben *LESEN lernen*!

und du solltest mal schauen ob du auch die richtige nummer hast gibt ja fast für jedes land eine ... und auf die öffnungszeiten dann geht auch keiner ran wenn die an dem tag keinen dienst haben ...

Anders musst du vll länger dran bleiben oft längere warteschlangen , e-mails checken und evtl email an techniksupport von blizz senden wenns nicht geht 

mfg Patikura


----------



## The Future (9. Juni 2009)

Patikura schrieb:


> Der TE hat ja gepostet das dass mit 300 euro sich auf gamecard , CDs , hefte , evtl raid-books ausgegeben hat also alle die noch immer Ebay oder troll schreiben *LESEN lernen*!
> 
> und du solltest mal schauen ob du auch die richtige nummer hast gibt ja fast für jedes land eine ... und auf die öffnungszeiten dann geht auch keiner ran wenn die an dem tag keinen dienst haben ...
> 
> ...


lesen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben alle anderen auch vor dir geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Juni 2009)

Darksereza schrieb:


> ja aber wie schon geschrieben 300 in dem alter für sowas oO?!
> 
> da hab ich mir früher filme mit freunden reingezogen oder vereine oder



Ich habe mir damals mit 14 auch meine Diamond Monster 3D II für 600 Tacken geholt. Damals war QuakeII mein liebstes Hobby und ich habe oft etwas mit Freunden unternommen (Netzwerkpartys ftw!). 

An dieser Stelle wäre es ober super nett, OBWOHL der Threadersteller unberechtigterweise als Forentroll tituliert wurde, von ihm zu erfahren warum der Account gesperrt wurde. ^^


----------



## Fmen (9. Juni 2009)

dazu bin ich noch nicht vorgedrugen denn weder e-mail noch telfon waren bisher seh ergiebig doch ihr seid die ersten dies erfahren!!^^


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2009)

Seid ihr dumm im Kopf, 300 Euro Ebay Account, hilfe man, scheiß die Wand an, das kann ja nur nen Ebay Account sein, denn wer spielt denn schon 2 Jahre WoW, also, da kann was nicht stimmen, wir schreiben erstmal owned und dann Ebay Account.. 

So:

13 mal 12 = 156 (1 Jahr)

13 mal 12 = 312 (2 Jahre)



Lasst überlegen, World of Warcraft gibts seit über 4 Jahren, wer also über 600 Euro für sein Account ausgeben hat, der hat nen ultra roxor rogue Ebay Account... 

meine Fresse Leute.

Willkommen im Buffed Forum, sag ich nur dazu.


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Kriegsgeist schrieb:


> Wofür haste 300€ Ausgegeben? Bei ebay für den char? Oder haste den char leveln lassen?



Also wenn er für 300 € den Char bei ebay gekauft hat, dann kann ich gut verstehen wieso der Account gebannt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpirìh (9. Juni 2009)

Erst heult hier der TE rum, dass sein Account gekillt wurde und dann postet er nen Video von seinem eigenen Talibanbunker^^

Ich bitte um Aufklärung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gibt noch weitere Videos vom TE: http://www.youtube.com/user/Bastardschwert
Ich bin kein Psychologe; aber ist da jemand etwas verwirrt?!?


----------



## Malagana (9. Juni 2009)

Er wollt doch nur anschaunlich demonstrieren, dass er auch was anderes tut ausser spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpirìh (9. Juni 2009)

Malagana schrieb:


> Er wollt doch nur anschaunlich demonstrieren, dass er auch was anderes tut ausser spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt noch was anderes????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auweia; ich hab seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr geduscht; der Hund müsste gefüttert werden und die Kinder sollten mal wieder in die Schule gehen... Hab ich noch nen Job?!? Wo ist meine Frau??? Und warum hab ich wenn ich in den Spiegel schaue keine Rüstung an?????


----------



## Nyxon (9. Juni 2009)

Alpirìh schrieb:


> Erst heult hier der TE rum, dass sein Account gekillt wurde und dann postet er nen Video von seinem eigenen Talibanbunker^^
> 
> Ich bitte um Aufklärung...
> 
> ...


 

Na wenigstens hört er vernünftige Musik ;P


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Juni 2009)

Alpirìh schrieb:


> Es gibt noch was anderes?????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der spiegel ist wohl defekt. würd mir nen neuen bestellen (ums im laden zu kaufen müsste man ja des haus verlassen).


----------



## ayanamiie (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> BIn am Boden zestört habe über 300€ dafür ausgegeben.
> Außerdem will ich wissen wieso? verständlich? oder?
> 
> 
> ...




Eigene schuld du hast einen acc gekauft von jemand der nich aufgepasst hat darum biste gebannt acc kauf verkauf is verboten.Laut blizz agb den acc kriegste nich wieder außer der vorbesitzer meldet sich bei blizz und selbst wenn du ihn wiederhats würd ich einige tage warten wegen ip ;=


----------



## Flor1x (9. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> HI Leute bin so froh das ich mich irgendwo aufregen kann, komme heute von der Schule nach Hause will mich in wow einloggen und dann *schluchzer* mein wow account wurde "geschlossen und kann nicht länger benutzt werden" ich glaube ich spinne.
> Ich rufe da also an aber an der Telenummer geht niemnad ran.
> Jetzt die Frage eig. wieso wurde mein acc gesperrt?
> Ihc habe nichts falsch gemacht. Wenn wer das selbe Problem hatte oder jemand den Support kennt bitte meldet euch.
> ...





lol  ebay xD

oder wieso hast du 300€ gezahlt *g*


----------



## DonIcognito (10. Juni 2009)

Sollte es tatsächlich ein ebay char sein haste ja deine Antwort, ansonsten musste dich an Blizz wenden und hier wird dir wohl au keiner helfen da dir nur alle raten dich an blizz zu wenden oda rumspekulieren wieso dein acc hätte gebannt werden können.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Mannoroth (10. Juni 2009)

Wer lesen klar is klar im vorteil @ ebay schreier!!!!

Boahh leute wenn ihr auf einen Thread antwortet dann lest ihn auch gefälligst. Er hat doch geschrieben wofür er die 300 Euro ausgegeben hat, u.a. gamecards, und diverse WoW Bücher / Buffed hefte und ähnliches. Also würd ich mal sagen nichts mit Ebay.


----------



## Greeki (10. Juni 2009)

Beim nächsten Offtopic gebluber wird der Thread geclosed und beim nächsten unnötigen Flame gibts ne kleine Auszeit für den jenigen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (10. Juni 2009)

Alpirìh schrieb:


> Es gibt noch was anderes?????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Made my day!



@TE: Naja normal sollte wenn du dort anrufst eigentlich die Computer Stimme kommen und dich in eine Warteschlange katapultieren. Daher sollte irgendwann einer ran gehen und besetzt sein geht auch nicht. Daher versuch es echt nochmal mit der Nummer von der offiziellen Site. Immerhin ist sie kostenlos. Hab letztens auch weil eine Lastschrift nicht eingelöst wurde (dabei wurd die nicht mal von dem Konto abgebucht?!) dort angerufen und habe eine gute Stunde in der Warteschlange gehongen. Daher Geduld bewahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fmen (10. Juni 2009)

Also an alle die es immer noc nicht gecheckt haben und nicht lesen lönnen.
Nicht bei e-bay gekauft.
Außerdem habe ichs geschafft anzurufen, mom ist nur Prob. mit irgendwas vom Support.
und drittens das ist nicht mein account bei Youtube ist der von einem Kumpel.
Meiner ist Fjsgod.
Mache da Kalligrafie, habe erst angefangen^^


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ichs geschafft anzurufen, mom ist nur Prob. mit irgendwas vom Support.


Nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nun die Email von Blizz (mt Angabe des Grundes) angekommen oder nicht?


----------



## Fmen (10. Juni 2009)

bisher noch nicht ....leider


----------



## Fmen (10. Juni 2009)

HI die Antwort lautet:
Chinafarmer haben meinen Accoun benutzt um, ca 100000g zu verschicken aber ich wurde gebannt.
ALso danke an alle für die HIlfe


----------



## Camô (10. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> HI die Antwort lautet:
> Chinafarmer haben meinen Accoun benutzt um, ca 100000g zu verschicken aber ich wurde gebannt.
> ALso danke an alle für die HIlfe


OO


----------



## Frek01 (10. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> Nein mein Pob ist da geht keiner von Blizzard ran nur so ne alte Frau???


epic


----------



## Nuffing (10. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fmen (10. Juni 2009)

@Nuffing 
don't be a troll!!!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Juni 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Offtopic gebluber wird der Thread geclosed und beim nächsten unnötigen Flame gibts ne kleine Auszeit für den jenigen.


glaub da kriegen ein paar jetzt nen forenban...

also der account wurde wohl gehackt. idr bekommt man seinen account und die items alle wieder. dauert halt nur 1-8 wochen oder so.
nächstes mal dann ein besseres passwort aussuchen.


----------



## Fmen (10. Juni 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> glaub da kriegen ein paar jetzt nen forenban...
> 
> also der account wurde wohl gehackt. idr bekommt man seinen account und die items alle wieder. dauert halt nur 1-8 wochen oder so.
> nächstes mal dann ein besseres passwort aussuchen.



jo


----------



## Phelps023 (10. Juni 2009)

Accounts werden nicht einfach gesperrt. Entweder bist du ein Exploiter oder du hast einfach gegen Blizzards regeln verstoßen. Lächerlich das du darüber hier einen Thread machst, du weist sicher zugut warum dein Account gesperrt wurde.


----------



## Thewizard76 (10. Juni 2009)

Was soll man dazu sagen dann wurdest du also gehackt.
Das ist schei..e.
Viel glück beim wiederbekommen.
Es gibt zur Zeit Fälle da sperren sie nicht nur den gehackten sondern bannen den2. und 3. Account auch permanent.
Bei unserer Partner Gilde gerade erst vorgekommen


----------



## Nuffing (10. Juni 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> @Nuffing
> don't be a troll!!!



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)

Informier dich bevor du aussagen machst... Ich mein wer sagt " ich hab beib blizzard angerufen aber da geht keiner ran nur ne alte frau..." sorry....so dähmlich ist keiner das er dir glaubt das du so dämmlich bist...

/reportet aus zwei gründen 1. du trollst 2. selbst wenn du es nicht tust, was du tun sollst wurde dir gesagt,hier kann dir keiner helfen somit kann das thema zu gemacht werden

Ich fass es dir aber noch mal zusammen:

Wenn dein Account zu ist, Ruf bei blizzad an, fals diese alte frau zufällig die mutter des lead designers ist , verlang einen mitarbeiter, fals sie keinen findet dann schreib ne mail und wart auf ne antwort oder ruf später noch mal an und hoffe das die alte frau weg ist....

Nummer findest du auf der support seite von blizzard


----------



## Ocian (10. Juni 2009)

Ich mach einfach zu ....


----------

